# Opinions on this breeding



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Opinions good or bad on this breeding???


http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/para.utkoma?fadir=481262&modir=505933


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

No one has any thoughts? Its not my breeding just one a friend was considering and I was looking for opinions.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry just trying to keep track and learning and study West lines. Most of the dogs are wrong side of the wall for me to have any sort of opinion.


----------



## Jason Sidener (Nov 8, 2006)

When I put the sire's name in Google I got a link to the Eurosport K-9 page for him when they had him for sale. In the discription of him they say "He is a big, heavy dog" . This would personaly concern me if I were looking to use this dog as stud.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

He doesn't look all that 'big and heavy' in his picture











I can't comment on the breeding, though.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Jason Sidener said:


> When I put the sire's name in Google I got a link to the Eurosport K-9 page for him when they had him for sale. In the discription of him they say "He is a big, heavy dog" . This would personaly concern me if I were looking to use this dog as stud.


Dog is not that big 25-26 inches and 80 lbs, nice working dog more than anything. Female is very very civil and will bite for real male is svv1 titled and female has a bh and is worked in psa style. Both have good hips.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

where's daryl ehret?? he could maybe tell you more about the Czech dogs. i'd like to hear his opnion too just to learn some more about the lines...


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Cher Bily Trpaslik is 58 cm and 40 kgs. I went to the site of the Belgian breeder who imported her. She had a litter in April. Looking at the pedigree, most of the dogs are free from hd and seem to be big-boned and athletic. Grandfather Grim is awesome. Couldn't understand everything he wrote about her but she's very fast, very lively, dark sable and black (?) eyed:

http://www.grootwezenland.com/

I, too, googled and got interested in these lines although I can't give you a breeder's opinion. Good dogs on the Patscherkofel side including the famous Lord Gleisdreieck. They mostly seem to be strong, athletic dogs with good working ability.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

> Couldn't understand everything he wrote about her


Translation from the Groot Wezenland website about Cher, FYI.



> Cher is a dog imported by Groot Wezenland from Czech, with a blocky build with a deep (dark?) sable coat and black eyes.
> 
> She is a very temperamental, quick, athletic bitch with good aggression and excellent "buitdrift" (prey-drive i think?... Selena??).
> 
> She has a very nice clean bite, and in her country of birth she has excellent progeny.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Dank u Mike


----------



## Jason Sidener (Nov 8, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Cher Bily Trpaslik is 58 cm and 40 kgs.


I am guessing Cher would be the sister to the sire of this litter?

40 kgs is like 88.2 lbs that is GIGANTIC for a female IMO


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Gigantic is a bit of an exaggeration, as she's not even at the limit. 

Bitches 55 - 60 cm

Dogs 60 - 65 cm

40 kgs well placed in muscles, and bone structure isn't so horrifying for 58 cm, is it? I've seen pictures of her showing her rib cage. I think a lot of the dogs in this breeding line are well-built.

Yes, she's Chachar's sister. What I like about her if we're just talking looks, is her head. At least it matches her body. I've seen well built females with delicate heads. 

Our elder dog is 65 cm and 45 kgs "light" without any excess fat. I must admit I like these muscly dogs with some substance. Our younger dog is also 65 cm but long legged and lighter, but no faster.


----------



## Angelique Cadogan (Jan 3, 2008)

I looked at the dam and grand-dam and i don't see any title/s to speak of or know what they reproduce.If look at the all the dog before them with all the titles they have obtained why is the dam and her mother NOT titled?

I have a 85 lb female and she kicks ass , she is a very well proportioned and very agile I've seen small females that get carried through the field ,franckly I rather have one that stops the helper in his track.....


----------



## Jason Sidener (Nov 8, 2006)

No Gigantic is not an exaggeration.

From the USA web site:

Females: Weight 22 kg - 32 kg

The GSD is a medium sized breed


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Jason Sidener said:


> No Gigantic is not an exaggeration.
> 
> From the USA web site:
> 
> ...


Large would not be an exageration... Gigantic would be.;-)


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

I dont know about the dams mother but the dam has a bh I was there and is activly worked in psa.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Greg~
I don't know these lines like I do the Malinois (that is an understatement). I do like the Czech working lines though and I think that your friend should give it a shot. ~Justin


----------



## Jason Sidener (Nov 8, 2006)

Justin Eimer said:


> Large would not be an exageration... Gigantic would be.;-)


An 88 lbs bitch who is in shape and very little to no fat is gigantic IMO


----------



## Angelique Cadogan (Jan 3, 2008)

I GUESS I LIKE GIGANTIC...

Who cares what the USA web says , since when are they following the rules?

By the way " Hi Jason!"


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Angelique Cadogan said:


> I GUESS I LIKE GIGANTIC...
> 
> Who cares what the USA web says , since when are they following the rules?
> 
> By the way " Hi Jason!"


*"Who cares what the USA web says , since when are they following the rules?"*


----------

